# Homemade Pen Press Plans?



## Allenk (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a friend that wants to make a pen press.  Has anyone made their own?  Or, does anyone know where I can get some plans to print out for him?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 5, 2010)

Try this one.
http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html

Lin.


----------



## Allenk (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, Lin, That's the only one I've ever seen, and think he'd probably be better off with some sort of "stepped" rig (and I don't know how to make it).  That little peg would be broken off by not being careful, I believe.  I appreciate you trying.


----------



## lorbay (Feb 5, 2010)

Allenk said:


> Thanks, Lin, That's the only one I've ever seen, and think he'd probably be better off with some sort of "stepped" rig (and I don't know how to make it). That little peg would be broken off by not being careful, I believe. I appreciate you trying.


 I use a steel peg in mine and have leaned on it pretty hard and have not broken any parts yet. I now use my lathe.

Lin.


----------



## Robert A. (Feb 5, 2010)

When I built mine I drilled 2 holes side by side and used a piece of oak as a stop.I counter sunk the holes on the bottom and used 1/4" bolts.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 5, 2010)

This is the best pen press you can get, IMO.  Yes, it will cost you money but it can also be used for many other things in the shop.






JORGENSEN CABINET MASTER 90° Parallel Steel Bar Clamp


----------



## Allenk (Feb 5, 2010)

Steel pin?  Two holes side by side?  Hmmm... both very good ideas.  Thanks for the input.  I'll print that one out and tell him about your suggestions.  
Thanks, Curtis, I've got numerous of the Bessey clamps (sort of like that you showed), but I'm not going to let him have one of them.


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree with Curtis, only the one I use is a four foot clamp.


----------



## JakeAB (Feb 5, 2010)

If you want a simple, inexpensive but effective press, take a look at this:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=968564&postcount=30

It may not float everyone's boat, but it works for me.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Feb 5, 2010)

I use my drill press with a small cheap screwdriver with the end turned a bit concave chucked into it. A piece of plywood with a few drill holes partially into it serves as the bottom part. The long arm of the quill handle give a lot of control pressing parts together.


----------



## gregs4163 (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's the one I made.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=48699


----------



## Allenk (Feb 11, 2010)

Many thanks for all the replies.  Lost the thread, and just noticed that I had a PM telling me it had been moved.  I appreciate all the posts, and suggestions.  I've made all of them into PDF files, and will print them out for my friend Jimmy.  Thanks again. Al


----------



## Robert Taylor (Feb 11, 2010)

*homemade pen press*

i altered the anvil or lower portion of the wooden pen press as shown in the photo below. i rarely use it  because i use the morse taper pieces in front of it in the headstock/tailstock.


----------

